
1.3B page views per month – it’s all about performance - bluedino
https://stackexchange.com/performance
======
celestialcheese
Great infographic and overview.

I'm interested in why such low CPU usage is a good thing on the app servers. I
understand the need for handling spikes, but they're saying in the infographic
that max is 12%.

My uninformed, initial thinking was "That's a lot of wasted CPU" on the app
machines. Can anyone explain why spending the extra money and having 88%-95%
unused CPU vs. scaling back the number of machines and running them at 50%
load?

~~~
aregsarkissian
Could be the number of concurrent requests they can serve by scaling out to
more servers

